# Russia through my camera



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Sevastopol*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Tolyatti*

technology Museum


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*St. Petersburg*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara. Stalin's Bunker.*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Bulgar . Tatarstan republic .*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Moscow*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Ufa*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Penza*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Sochi*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Zarechny . Penza region.*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Kazan*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Chuvashia republic .*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Moscow*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Kazan*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Volgograd*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Samara*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Crimea*


----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Moscow*


----------

